# concentrateur qui ne fait que de ce déconnecter



## tristanWX (17 Avril 2021)

bonjour, voila jai un homepod mini chez moi qui est utilisé comme concentrateur mais voila je recois souvent des notif pour dire quil nre pod plus et que au bout de 3-10minute il reconnecte et ca plusieur fois dans le journée 

quelqu'un a t'il une solution ?


----------



## Moutaille (17 Avril 2021)

Hello !
Tu es certain que ça ne vient pas de micro coupures du wifi ? Tu as essayé dele débrancher quelques minutes voire de le reinitialiser ?
J´ai moi même quelques bugs avec le mien. Comme la voix qui se répète/se mélange par exemple....


----------



## tristanWX (17 Avril 2021)

j'ai déjà redemarer ma livebox mais tjr les petit beug


----------



## Moutaille (17 Avril 2021)

Et le homepod ? En recherchant pour ton problème, j’ai découvert comment le redémarrer ! 

Redémarrer le HomePod
Ouvrez l’app Maison sur votre iPhone, iPad, iPod touch ou Mac. Sur un iPhone, iPad ou iPod touch, appuyez de façon prolongée sur HomePod. Sur un Mac, double-cliquez sur HomePod. Faites défiler l’écran vers le bas, touchez ou cliquez sur Réinitialiser le HomePod, puis sélectionnez Redémarrer le HomePod.


----------



## tristanWX (18 Avril 2021)

ok merci je vais faire ce ce matin je vous tiens au jus


----------

